# Pensacola Pier



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Got a decent size one yesterday.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice king! Now go make some dip!


----------



## markpnw15 (Sep 28, 2015)

nice


----------



## deb1610 (Jun 12, 2015)

Every time I call the pier for report they say it's slow. Got any tips on fishing the pier
Hoping to go on Friday? I'd really appreciate some help. Thanks!


----------



## Fishaddikt88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Nice king. What were you using for bait?


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Fishaddikt88 said:


> Nice king. What were you using for bait?


Frozen cigar minnow.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

deb1610 said:


> Every time I call the pier for report they say it's slow. Got any tips on fishing the pier
> Hoping to go on Friday? I'd really appreciate some help. Thanks!


Be patient and don't let the Oriental Bonita fishermen f*** you over.


----------



## Fishaddikt88 (Aug 27, 2015)

Cool, that's what I'll be using in Navarre this week. When you fish for kings on the pier, what drag do you usually set your reel on? I'm a first-timer.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir....smoked king dip on its way!!!!


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Jason said:


> Yessir....smoked king dip on its way!!!!


Actually filleted him and threw him on the grill last night. Was so good.


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Fishaddikt88 said:


> Cool, that's what I'll be using in Navarre this week. When you fish for kings on the pier, what drag do you usually set your reel on? I'm a first-timer.


Enough to wear you can pull it out with your hand, but still has a lot of resistance so you can get a good hook set. Remember to free spool when the fish takes your bait so he can get the hook into his mouth all the way.


----------



## Fishaddikt88 (Aug 27, 2015)

PierGoogan said:


> Enough to wear you can pull it out with your hand, but still has a lot of resistance so you can get a good hook set. Remember to free spool when the fish takes your bait so he can get the hook into his mouth all the way.


Ok, thanks. And by free spool do you mean just letting him run with it for a bit until he tires out, or?


----------



## PierGoogan (Jul 9, 2014)

Fishaddikt88 said:


> Ok, thanks. And by free spool do you mean just letting him run with it for a bit until he tires out, or?


Means to open your bail with your finger on the spool letting line out until you think he has eaten your whole bait then close your bail and set the hook


----------

